# So tame!



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

So i have 3 little Barred rock girls that at about 10 wks old now.. SOOO cute.. the fattest one is just as tame as can be.. they all are but she will come running and get in my hands for me to hug and kiss her little head. HAHAHA.. ive never had a tame chicken before LOL cracks me up!


----------



## HappyRoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes I think we all have our peeps as pets and family members they have their own little attitudes


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep. We have one RIR hen that is particularly affectionate. She will sit on your shoulder all day if you let her.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I noticed my female Barred Rock is tame as well, but the rooster ( well dinner ) was a jerk to the other roosters. I dont have my chickens as pets or family, they are here for a purpose. But I do spend time with them and tame them. My tamest is my Ancona, she loves to sit on our shoulder or lap. Next would be the Barred rock hen, she is much softer than she looks.


----------

